# beneficial or a waste of filter



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

ive got a 90g full of polypterus (4x2 footpring) and ive got a 25 gallon sump with a 1000gph return pump with a 404 and a 304 pulling out of the sump, the sump isnt really a "sump" yet, its just a plain ol tank but i will be putting all the glass separators in it soon or possibly going plexiglass for it. 


will post pics tomorrow

my question is: running filters off of a filters, is it beneficial or am i just wasting the filters, they pull out of the sump and dump back into it

i have my 55 discus tank running on a similar setup (difference is 20 gallon sump with xp3 and 105 running off sump and a 500gph return pump)


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Be carful with plexi in a glass tank. Plexi expands much more than glass. I made a sump with plexi divider before. Figured the plexi cracked the glass.

With the sump, at least you don't have to replenish the water as often. Never too much filtration. I have a sump and and Eheim running on my 75g discus. On my 150g planted discus with a 100g sump with 15 gallons of bio-balls. I am planning to put a big Eheim on as well. Not using any of the filter for return though - don't see any problem with that either.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

to answer your question simply, with no media in your sump, your simply just using extra electricity to do the same job that the canisters would do on the tank itself


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Mmmm. But he is not running a return pump.

Another benefit of a sump is simply adding more water volume. A 90g tank plus a 50% full 25g sump give you 102g total.

In my 150g discus tank I added 50g water at the sump.
In my 180g SW system, I have a 25g rock only, a 33g algae tank, and a 25g sump. Adding another 70g water to the system.

This allow me to up the density a bit in the display tank. For the SW system, it may be more energy efficient as I can use two return pumps to drive four tanks, skimmer, UV sterilizer, calc reactor and sulphur chamber.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

gklaw said:


> Mmmm. But he is not running a return pump.
> 
> Another benefit of a sump is simply adding more water volume. A 90g tank plus a 50% full 25g sump give you 102g total.
> 
> ...


im running the return pump right now, otherwise the filtered water wouldnt be able to make it back to the tank.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Waste of filter.

As for the extra volume thing, it makes sense in theory, but in practical terms, I've been finding that it's cheaper to just buy a bigger tank. Say you're running a 180 with a 30 gallon sump, just buy a 210 or 240, etc. Or do the harder method, which is to stock at lower levels. I think the added the complexity of a sump is not worth the gains just for that.

For me there are 2 main benefits to a sump:
1. Gets everything out of the tank except powerheads, and you may be able to do everything if you had a big enough pump and split the outlets to direct the flows.
2. Keeps water level constant and allows you to do water changes, dosing, cleaning of the media, without disturbing the tank.

The other benefits are relatively minor and there are other methods to achieve easily, again, IMO.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Waste of filter.
> 
> As for the extra volume thing, it makes sense in theory, but in practical terms, I've been finding that it's cheaper to just buy a bigger tank. Say you're running a 180 with a 30 gallon sump, just buy a 210 or 240, etc. Or do the harder method, which is to stock at lower levels. I think the added the complexity of a sump is not worth the gains just for that.
> 
> ...


i really like not having anything in the main tank, i dont have powerheads because well, bichirs dont need alot of movement and how i drilled the tubes i get quite a bit of flow in every direction out of the sump.

at the moment im using the lower tank for a growout tank for my snakeheads and my senegals seem to like going down the waterslide to the sump so they're in there for now as well (they're only 4" long)

once i have the time i plan on setting up a 125 gallon tank but first i need to reseal it, build a stand and drill the tank so it could be some time before any of that happens

i also have to finish my stand for my 90 gallon and finish the sump


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Tyler: 
Just thought I would let you know I did end up using the 2213 I got from you to run my sterilizer in 46 Gallon tank, it's very quiet when running. Thanks Laurie


----------

